# Driver side window



## fhkt1 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had a rattle for a few days in the driver side door, kinda sounds like a piece of plastic fell off in there, didnt really think much of it. Now the window will not roll down, tried assist it on the way down and heard some grinding. I know I need to tear it apart, but was just wondering if anyone else has ran into this and if so, how did you fix it and how much.


----------



## fhkt1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im guessin by the lack of reply that this is a first for most..... Thats awesome . Its gettin torn apart on tuesday I will post what neat broken parts I find.


----------

